# Netflix Lays Foundation for Future Growth with Open Connect Content Delivery Network



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix Lays Foundation for Future Growth with Open Connect Content Delivery Network*

Excerpt:

"As Netflix tells it, the company's streaming subscribers all around the globe are collectively watching a billion hours of movies and TV shows each month. Serving up that amount of content takes some serious bandwidth, and up to this point, Netflix has been relying on third party content delivery networks (CDNs) to pipe petabytes of data to ISPs like Comcast, Charter, and others, who in turn deliver the video to home PCs and living room HDTVs. Now Netflix has its own CDN to play with."

Full Story Here











Image Credit: Netflix


----------

